# Newsham Park anyone? :D



## Mars Lander (Sep 13, 2013)

Who fancies a bit of Newsham Park ... for 3 days only free access....no dodging dogs n secca liked we had too!

* http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/news/liverpool-news/liverpools-newsham-park-hospital-opens-5922377*

*...see ya there!*


----------



## Sshhhh... (Sep 13, 2013)

Me me me!


----------



## Lucky Pants (Sep 13, 2013)

Darn !!!! No car or id be there  bloody clutch


----------



## Mars Lander (Sep 13, 2013)

Lucky Pants said:


> Darn !!!! No car or id be there  bloody clutch



Downer!! it woulda been good see to you,, petes coming with us again haha,mines not doing too well as you know, be ace if ya got it in time for the weekend of mischief and madness haha


----------



## perjury saint (Sep 13, 2013)

*Ah f**k it!!! Cant do this weekend!!!! BUGGERATIONS!!!! *


----------



## kevsy21 (Sep 13, 2013)

Only the ground floor is going to be accessible because of Health and Safety reasons.


----------



## Mars Lander (Sep 13, 2013)

kevsy21 said:


> Only the ground floor is going to be accessible because of Health and Safety reasons.



oh poo!, wonder if slipping off is an option


----------



## kevsy21 (Sep 13, 2013)

Mars Lander said:


> oh poo!, wonder if slipping off is an option



Apparently not,most doors are padlocked.


----------



## Mars Lander (Sep 13, 2013)

Ah well its not too far compared to other jaunts will have a looksee and a ....chat


----------



## Lucky Pants (Sep 13, 2013)

Mars Lander said:


> Downer!! it woulda been good see to you,, petes coming with us again haha,mines not doing too well as you know, be ace if ya got it in time for the weekend of mischief and madness haha



Ouch !! dont rub it in mate prob miss that tooooo missed a lot lately through one thing or another  
 ha ha


----------



## mookster (Sep 13, 2013)

Anyone going up from the south with room?

Although if I was to make it there better be more than just the ground floor doable aha...


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 13, 2013)

Are we going to be flooded with reports next week? 

Bit late notice, why is it only in the paper today! 

Have fun everyone who's going!


----------



## MD (Sep 13, 2013)

Mars Lander said:


> oh poo!, wonder if slipping off is an option



Kevsy is right,ground floor access only & there are padlocks on a lot of the internal doors so if you do wander off ,you wont get very far & will have to turn back. A friend of mine recently documented the whole place & said that they are well aware of people straying during Heritage wkend,unless you want to pay a £1k & they will gladly let you around to document it...


----------

